

Something BIG is coming - barnux
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oM9RO-GAKjE

======
nextparadigms
I really like this ad. The song is pretty catchy, too. It's time for Android
to move on from the "Droid" like commercials. Perhaps those were good in the
beginning to impress the very early adopters of Android, but Android is
already very mainstream right now, and ads like the Droid don't resonate with
many of the potential customers anymore. And they really need to stop
advertising "specs" so much. Tell/show people the real "benefits" of using
that phone. Don't show a nation-wide ad and talk only about specs, or worse
yet, showing the phone very little in the ad.

------
riledhel
Samsung ad about a new product teasing a partnership (a new one?) of some kind
with Google.

